# Good, inexpensive convertible options---- Suggestions please



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

A friend of a friend's 5 month old is outgrowing his infant seat and needs a convertible. Needs to rear-face in a 2 door Honda Civic. Price is very important, but she wants to rear-face at least two years.

TIA


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

What infant seat is he outgrowing and how (height? weight?)? The cheapest convertible that will last most kids to 2 rfing is the Cosco Scenera. Bare bones, but it works. If she can swing more I'd look at the Graco MyRide or Evenflo Triumph Advance.


----------



## RStelle (Jul 12, 2011)

We just got this one:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Evenflo-Tribute-Sport-Convertible-Car-Seat-Daisy-Doodle/14978057

Very easy to install, we switch it between 2 cars every few days. Not a big fan (OK, they are evil) of Walmart, but we got it through their website and had it delivered to the store, it was great, like it way better than more expensive models. Oh, but this one is pink, maybe they won't want that for a boy. There is a brown one for a few $ more.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I use a scenera as my back-up seat.
I think it is a nice seat, but if the child is on the large side, the seat will be outgrown quicker than others. That being said my 2.5yr dd is in the 90% for height and fits with probably a year to grow.

That being said it is a very cheap option, though will need a pricier ff carseat/booster later on. If she goes with a more $ seat, she could get away with a cheap booster later on.
That being said, my dd is in the 90% for height and still fits at 2.5yrs.
I also like the seat in that it is fairly compact, but I drive a 4dr civil, not sure what works for 2dr.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> What infant seat is he outgrowing and how (height? weight?)? The cheapest convertible that will last most kids to 2 rfing is the Cosco Scenera. Bare bones, but it works. If she can swing more I'd look at the Graco MyRide or Evenflo Triumph Advance.


I've asked for his stats (and explained when an infant seat is actually outgrown) so will get back with that when I have the info.

I had also thought of the Scenera--- it's so non-plush, though, I also worry about recommending it to people I don't know because I'm afraid they'll try to somehow add cushion OR end up putting their child in a booster early to get something more comfortable. It's definately on my list though!

Thanks for reminding me of the Triumph Advance--- I always forget it and it does have at least as high of slots as the MyRide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RStelle*
> 
> We just got this one:
> 
> ...


Wow, that is inexpensive. Thanks for the idea. The low top harness slots worry me, but if he isn't actually *too* big that looks like a great option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> I use a scenera as my back-up seat.
> I think it is a nice seat, but if the child is on the large side, the seat will be outgrown quicker than others. That being said my 2.5yr dd is in the 90% for height and fits with probably a year to grow.
> ...


Good to know! Is your DD rear-facing?

Thanks again!


----------



## *Eva* (Jul 31, 2008)

The Guide 65 seems to be the new inexpensive convertible to recommend. It has pretty decent top slots, RF's to 40lbs and seems to have a little more padding than the other low priced options. Walmart carries it for $78. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Safety-1st-Guide-65-Sport-Convertible-Car-Seat-Athens/19514414


----------



## Declaration (Oct 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **Eva**
> 
> The Guide 65 seems to be the new inexpensive convertible to recommend. It has pretty decent top slots, RF's to 40lbs and seems to have a little more padding than the other low priced options. Walmart carries it for $78. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Safety-1st-Guide-65-Sport-Convertible-Car-Seat-Athens/19514414


Does anyone know how well this one works for infants?

I am preparing to have my first this fall and have a pretty tight budget. I have been planning on getting mostly all second-hand baby supplies with the exception of a car seat. From a purely financial standpoint, buying a separate infant seat to use for a mere 6-8mo and then a convertible that is supposed to be ok for infants anyways doesn't make any sense, but I have been hearing that not all convertible car seats really are appropriate for infants (despite minimum weights of 5 lbs). Can anyone tell me if this one should work (and if not, what else might)? Thanks!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Declaration*
> 
> Does anyone know how well this one works for infants?
> 
> I am preparing to have my first this fall and have a pretty tight budget. I have been planning on getting mostly all second-hand baby supplies with the exception of a car seat. From a purely financial standpoint, buying a separate infant seat to use for a mere 6-8mo and then a convertible that is supposed to be ok for infants anyways doesn't make any sense, but I have been hearing that not all convertible car seats really are appropriate for infants (despite minimum weights of 5 lbs). Can anyone tell me if this one should work (and if not, what else might)? Thanks!


I have not seen that seat IRL, but looking at the picture my initial reaction was that it would not work well for infants. The main issue (that I know of) for convertbiles not working well for infants is that the lowest harness slot heights are too high. When rear facing, it is important that the harness comes out *below* the shoulders (when forward facing the harness should come out from above the shoulders).

Here are charts with the measurements of many carseats:

https://sites.google.com/site/carseatmeasurements/

Here is the chart for infant seats:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvfUm4x64h3AdDRuWS01UTk3SWFYWU5la3BTckN1YlE#gid=0

Here for convertibles:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvfUm4x64h3AdFZ0c0pkbkRlV1hfeklSWmpZY0kweEE&hl=en#gid=0

If you look, the lowest harness height for most infant seats is 5.5-8" (with a couple below that a couple above). The seat you are considering has a lowest harness height of 9.5". The Britax seats that I know are inappropriate for newborns (don't fit many infants until 4-5 months) have 10" bottom slots. You can look through the chart for convertibles and try to find one that has both low lowest harness heights coupled with a tall shell and high highest harness heigthts.

I'd also encourage you to call nearby hospitals and fire departments to know if they have free or low cost seats available. I have even *heard* that some car insurance companies will provide them!

Good luck!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you're on a budget, I would get a cosco scenera. It fits newborns, rf's to 40lbs, and will last ffing until around 3-4yo depending. You will need another seat after it, but you have time to save and plan. It can be challenging to install, and you'll need some pool noodles, but you have time to get a tech to help you with it. It also is very bare bones, but perfectly safe. We use one as our travel seat.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> If you're on a budget, I would get a cosco scenera. It fits newborns, rf's to 40lbs, and will last ffing until around 3-4yo depending. You will need another seat after it, but you have time to save and plan. It can be challenging to install, and you'll need some pool noodles, but you have time to get a tech to help you with it. It also is very bare bones, but perfectly safe. We use one as our travel seat.


That's great to hear it lasts so long rear-facing. My BIL has it as his backup seat but turned his son forward facing at two, so I didn't know how long it would generally fit.

Is this other's experience too? (that the scenera will rear-face until 3-4)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> That's great to hear it lasts so long rear-facing. My BIL has it as his backup seat but turned his son forward facing at two, so I didn't know how long it would generally fit.
> 
> Is this other's experience too? (that the scenera will rear-face until 3-4)


I think she said that it would fit forward facing until 3-4. I've heard around 2 years rear facing for most kids in the scenera.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

My 3 1/2 year old still fits in her scenera rf but she is pretty small. It fits to 35lbs. and she is just under that. (Our model is about 4 years old, so the new ones may go higher than that.) She is not in the top shoulder slots yet but her head is getting pretty close to the top of the shell. I seriously doubt we are going to get much ff out of it.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

My dd is big for 2.5yr like around 90% big at 30lb and38" still fits rf with about 3" above her head. The 35lb model has a36" limit, while the 40lb has a 40".

So I would say the seat will fit an average 3yr old rf.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegna*
> 
> I think she said that it would fit forward facing until 3-4. I've heard around 2 years rear facing for most kids in the scenera.


Sorry, totallly my misread. Thanks for the correction.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> My dd is big for 2.5yr like around 90% big at 30lb and38" still fits rf with about 3" above her head. The 35lb model has a36" limit, while the 40lb has a 40".
> So I would say the seat will fit an average 3yr old rf.


Wow. That would have fit my kids at 3 no problem (shorter and lighter then your little guy).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It is really going to depend on torso height for how long it will fit rfing. My oldest has a gigantic torso and outgrew it rfing by 2 1/2. My youngest has an average torso and still fits at nearly 3. It will last pretty much any kid rfing until 2, so if you do go with it you have at least 2 years to save and plan for the next seat.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

The Guide 65 should be just fine for a 5 month old infant who is outgrowing an infant bucket. It probably wouldn't fit an average newborn, but we're not talking newborn here.

I think it's a good, economical choice. Probably more economical in the long run than a Scenera.


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Highly recommend True Fit. Was well within our budget and it's a GREAT seat. Only complaint is that the weight limit for RF is only 35lbs, but DD isn't 35lbs yet and she's 26 months and in the 90+ percentile, so you should be able to get at least 2 1/2 years rear facing, longer if the child is average or smaller size.


----------

